# Split shot on the fly



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I've been using blackbird brand shot for the last year and can't get the shot to remain in place on fluorocarbon. Anyone have any luck with this brand or a go to shot they use? It's not rocket science but dang it drives me crazy when I have to re adjust.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Put the shot on your leader above a blood knot then run 12-20" of tippet to your point fly. This way it doesn't matter if it slides.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I always wanted to try the Tungsten putty but I never have.
I use "anchor" double cut lead,( never tried the non-toxic) it works okay on "monofilament" but as "Fly Ohio" suggested, I normally put it above a tippet knot but not always, It will slide on occasion.

Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

small overhand not.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I prefer to fish a little different with a nymph rig. I do not put shot above any flies. I like fishing a tandem rig with the weight _below_ the second fly. I use a fairly normal tandem rig with either the flies on dropper tags or tied directly to each other, then use a tag off the hook eye of the bottom fly for the shot. It doesn't need to be very long, usually 4-5" tops. I tie an overhand knot in the end of the tag, so the shot can't slide off. Also, if the shot get hung, and you are using a lighter tippet material for the weight dropper, you can get your flies back and only lose the shot. I prefer this type of rig for both the lower risk of losing my flies and for it giving me a little better contact with the flies when I am high sticking.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Cream, I like that rig, with the shot on light tippet. I'll give that a try this spring. Do you use an indicator with this rig?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

smath said:


> Cream, I like that rig, with the shot on light tippet. I'll give that a try this spring. Do you use an indicator with this rig?


I almost never use an indicator. I prefer to high stick a nymph rig. It all depends on how close you can get to the fish, though. If I can get close, I'll high stick on a short line.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

garhtr said:


> I always wanted to try the Tungsten putty but I never have.
> 
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I use the tungsten putty quite often. After a while it to will slide on the tippet. Just readjust it and roll it in your fingers to set it again and you should be good .

Cream, I like the way you set that up! I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

With all the different maker of shot these days the best Ive found are the anchor lead shot . My normall nymph set up is a bead head nymph on the bottom which this time of yr most anything will work but I like a brassie or a red midge larva . then about 8'' above it I pinch on my shot , and then a non weighted fly about 4-6'' above the shot . Most shot these days is lead free so it harder than normal ...so it tends to slide around ...Anchor Lead shot is soft and tends to stay put better .....it comes in sizes 9 thru BB and the lead is heavier than the lead substitute crap so its smaller in dia. and you don't need to add as much.......I also use the dinsmores stuff but for the price and amount you get .....its way over rated in my book.......


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know how much you guys are into books, but I picked up this one last year and it rocks for nymphing strategies, rigging, and patterns:

http://www.amazon.com/Dynamic-Nymph...&qid=1455799871&sr=8-1&keywords=nymph+fishing

I wanted it because I felt like I struggled a little with nymph fishing. I honestly feel like the book helped me immensely, understanding what is going on under the water and constantly tweaking my rig/weight to suit the area I am fishing. It was worth the investment.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Cream, thanks for the book recommendation - looks very interesting.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah I'll also be picking up a copy of that book. Thanks!


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

nymphing isn't the black art most make it out to be......#1 rule is drift....drift.....drift.....fly selection is secondary to drift.....during the late fall...winter... most any fly will produce as there is nothing in the drift ...with the exception of midges.......so to that end I will always have a midge pattern on the leader somewhere.....most often its a size 18 bead head brassie or a 18 disco midge........Then I will most times use a caddies larva ......you need to keep in mind that the bugs during these times are very small......so in the late fall my midge patterns will be bigger than my caddies or pheasant tails ...about xmas I go up to about a 16 on my caddies as well as the pheasant tail......on the mad the caddies larva and pheasant tail are your friend ......Most caddies larva top out around a size 16 or a 14 ......Pheasant tails will run up to a 14 or a 12 but once the Hendrickson hatch happens go back down to a 18 ....But also in the spring you can use some larger Hare's Ear nymphs 10-12 even up to a 8 ....when nymphing let the river tell you want to fish .....a sine is you best tool...sample the river for what in the natural drift and by kicking up the bottom........tight lines.........!


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

I like your idea of using a seine, and I was looking into it. I came across this great tip to use a paint strainer bag over a landing net. Not bad for a couple bucks. http://www.ginkandgasoline.com/fly-fishing-tips-technique/bug-sampling-courtesy-of-home-depot/


----------

